# Employment Letter Tesco



## Davee31 (Oct 12, 2018)

Was hoping someone could help me.
My partner is applying for a flr m visa after staying on a tier 5 and us getting married.

We're combining out incomes but I'm having trouble with my work employment letter. I spoke to my manager and payroll who gave me a number to call and the person who I called said they can only provide a letter of employment but no personal details like wage etc which is needed for the visa.

Do tesco have a obligation to provide me with what I need, searched everywhere and can't find no answers so anyone else work at Tesco and had the same problems.

Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Ask your manager to do it themselves, HR can be difficult for this. All it requires is someone with the authority to make these validations - Either your manager, payroll, or HR would be capable. So if HR is pushing back, ask your manager for a favour and tell them it's information which you're required to give to the Home Office and is absolutely crucial to being able to live with your spouse.


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

They are obliged to provide you with any information they hold about you, to you. They may try to use data protection non-sense saying they cant give these data to a third party, but tell them you want this information about you addressed to you, then they cant say no.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

My husband worked for Tesco at the time of all our applications - I drafted a letter with all the information I knew they needed, and my husband printed it on Tesco letterhead at work and has his Team Leader sign it. Never had any issues. Try asking his line manager and see if they would be happy to sign a letter for him. 

We didn't even try to go through HR or upper managers, they can be far more difficult. They kept saying they had to send the letter direct to the Home Office, and I couldn't convince them to give it to me because we had an in-person appointment! That's why we went to his team leader - far more flexible!


----------



## Davee31 (Oct 12, 2018)

Again I appreciate any replies and help so thank you for taking the time to try to help and answer my question but the issue is this.

My manager doesn't know what to do and won't do nothing, people at payrol are flat out refusing to help, they say they're no longer allowed to and try to pass me off to call this number even after telling them that they can't give me the information I need and my manager hearing himself on loudspeaker that they won't they still won't help. My main store manager has been on holiday this week and I think it will be quickly settled on his return on Monday but the uncertainty and them making something that should be so easy so complicated is a absolute joke.

I've typed up exactly what it needs to be, sent it to my manager on WhatsApp, volunteered to type it up myself for him to sign off. Emailed external enquiries and they said it needs to be done in store yet they still refuse upon being shown this. Phoned the store hq and managed to speak to someone who gave me a payrol email yet I've emailed them 3 times (including today) with no reply. There was one manager who wanted to help, did a letter but it's stamped and not on headed paper, I'll attach to this post. After Monday if my store manager is of no help then I'm going to make formal complaints but I want to know if there's any information I can use to argue my case. If they're in any way legally obligated and confirmation of this.

Again it's frustrating that it's something that is so simple yet they're making it difficult.


----------



## Davee31 (Oct 12, 2018)

Forgot to attach the post


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Davee31 said:


> Forgot to attach the post


While I wouldn't want to make promises, I expect that the letter on regular paper but stamped with the Tesco stamp should suffice. 

In my letter I added a line along the words of "I confirm that the attached payslips dated XX, XX, etc are authentic and I have initialled each one" as my husband's Tesco payslips are only electronic printouts, not 'real' payslips as it were. Are yours the same?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

My husband has actually just informed me that as far as he was aware Tesco have abandoned letterhead paper in favour of the stamps - so you may not be able to find headed paper!


----------



## Hexamel (Jul 18, 2018)

I'm his wife so I can confirm that he only receives electronic payslips. The person who wrote the initial letter for him has refused to add a basic line stating that the payslips are authentic. He has instead stamped and signed each one which will not satisfy the ECO.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

How frustrating! I remember having similar issues with Tesco when we applied - eventually found a team leader in his office that was willing to do it. I would think that the letter you have and having each payslip stamped & signed should suffice if you cannot get his regular manager to draft & sign a new letter.


----------



## Hexamel (Jul 18, 2018)

So after a very harrowing experience, we finally got the letter from his store manager. However (nothing ever goes smoothly for us), for some reason, they neglected to include the date it was written!!! 

My husband is going to go and ask that the store manager hand write the date on the letter but I'm not sure how acceptable this is...? 

Also, for some reason, whoever typed it up didn't type up the store managers name or details so he hand wrote them at the bottom of the letter, it doesn't look official at all and I'm worried that the ECO will not accept it. 

I think my husband is very discouraged at this point and does not want to ask them to write him another letter in the event that the store manager refuses.


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Having hand written stuff may make the letter look non-genuine. Better for him to go to store again and firmly ask them to re-write with dates and contact details. Shouldnt take long as they probably have the letter saved somewhere.


----------



## Hexamel (Jul 18, 2018)

They dont have the letter saved, they basically photocopied the basic typed letter I had written onto a piece of paper with the company name on it and then the store manager hand wrote in his contact details and signed it. 

I am beyond frustrated with this process and I am sure that they will not be willing to write another letter for my husband.


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Why dont you write the letter again and get them to just sign it. 

It's either that or risk of a refusal.

And also, if they are treating him this way and making such fuss over a letter maybe it's time to for your spouse to review his position in that branch or the company. i.e soon find someone other company who appreciates employees needs!


----------



## Hexamel (Jul 18, 2018)

If only it were that easy, Londoner. I'll write up another letter with the date and see if my husband can get someone to sign it. 

All of these people are so incompetent it is unbelievable.


----------



## Davee31 (Oct 12, 2018)

Okay so finally after being sent in circles by a bunch of clueless idiots scared of facing some sort of liability where there would be none the main store manager has returned from his holiday and he has some common sense and is willing to help. Seeing as Tesco doesn't do letterheads anymore and stamps we're going to write the letter, tomorrow he'll check stamp and sign.

Thank you to anyone who has tried to help and advise, was just in a unfortunate situation before where there was a lot of common sense lacking and made these couple of weeks a lot more stressful and harder then they needed to be. 

If anyone who works for Tesco finds themself in a similar situation the long way round would be to email [email protected] and [email protected]. The second one would automatically send a response but a person responded a couple of days after and was very helpful, the first one i had to email a few times before getting a response.


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yes, that is the main issue - people fear home how Home Office will come for them if they write a letter! Same way alot of people are scared to counter-sign passports.


----------

